# Nissan at SCCA Ft Myers



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

Last year Elliott Harvey was the sole Nissan in Street Touring at the first National Tour of the season.

This year it looked like a family get together down there. NX2000, Maxima, Sentra, and 200SX all cleaned up and scared the competition away.

http://www.scca.org/amateur/solo2/nat_tour/2003/ftmyers/results.html


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

that was my 200sx!

still got smoked though....


----------

